# Rotten Tiger Shrimp?



## scott123 (Mar 3, 2004)

I bought 2 lbs of frozen raw tiger shrimp the other day and thawed 1/2 lb. to make garlic shrimp. I normally prepare this recipe with white shrimp and have never cooked with/tasted tiger shrimp before.  The shrimp taste was completely overpowering to me. Are tiger shrimp supposed to be so 'shrimpy'?

I also noticed that when I was thawing the shrimp out with some lukewarm water, there was a definite shrimp smell coming from them. Shouldn't raw shrimp have no smell?

And lastly, while eating them, one of the bites I took had a slightly firmer texture and a very slight ajaxy taste.  Did I buy rotten shrimp? I was under the impression that all frozen shellfish are frozen in a fairly fresh state. Is it common to find frozen fish/shellfish that, when thawed, is not that fresh?

I'd like to get my money back but I'm hesitant to return them to the store, since I don't have a clue what tiger shrimp are supposed to smell/taste like.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 3, 2004)

scott123;
   You are coreect. ANY shrimp, properly handled should smell clean and slightly briny they should not be strongly fishy or "shrimpy". Most commercial shrimp boats actually freeze the catch right out of the water and deliver it either in IQF (Individually Quick Frozen) form or in block ice form. Farmed shrimp (tiger shrimp are among the most commonly farmed) are usually harvested right into IQF packaging. The problem is probably a breakdown in procedures alonfg the distribution trail. 

So drag that stinky shrimp back and ask for that refund!


----------



## scott123 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks, I'll take your advice.

I'm curious about something, though, are tiger shrimp generally more flavorful than white?

Also, are wild shrimp, like wild salmon, more flavorful than their farmed brethren?


----------



## ironchef (Mar 3, 2004)

However, NEVER EVER defrost food in lukewarm water. Always use cold water because of any safety issues.


----------



## scott123 (Mar 3, 2004)

Shrimp defrost in about 1 minute in lukewarm water and then they go straight to the saute pan.  Almost no time in the 'zone'.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 3, 2004)

ok, as long as you are monitoring the time


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah, Kitchenelf, we have exprience with cold water thawing! yeah?! LOL!    Atomic Jed!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 4, 2004)

scott123;
   IMHO faarmed shrimp are very good but they are NOT quite as tasty as the wild shrimp. This could be because most farmed shrimp are either freshwater (giant pink) or low salt brackish water (Tiger shrimp). I don't think it has much to do with being farmed. To me, saltwater fish taste better than fresh water fish (with the exception of Crappie, Trout and Salmon).
   On the farmed salmon thing. The group who is the lobby organization for the aquaculture industry held a taste test for impeccably fresh salmon, both farmed and wild and asked a panel of chefs, food critics and fishermen to taste both and identify which was wild and which was farmed. They were unable to do so.


----------

